
Show HN: Contrast Safe – Check Colors Against WCAG - rzvme
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/contrast-safe/id1460666667?mt=12
======
rzvme
Hi guys,

I have been looking for a tool to help me check the contrast ratio of the
colors I use, against the WCAG standard, but none of the available ones
satisfied my needs, so I created my own.

This is my first macOS App. I made sure to keep the size small, so it takes
only ~4mb.

I am planning to add more features, so let me know if you have any ideas.

The app is 60% off until 8th of May, but if anyone is interested I have 10
promotional codes to give to HackerNews users, so please leave a comment if
you want one.

